# GT: Game 39- Clippers vs. Nets 1/25



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

<center>







vs.









Weds Jan 25
7:30 PM
TV: FSN2, NBALP
</center>


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Let's take it to the Nets and give them a little revenge , sweet revenge from them beating us.

Post # 4,000


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Lets showcase wilcox to them, maybe they will up the ante on what they are willing to offer us. Or maybe with strong play by wilcox, maybe even try to get mccarty a couple open looks, we can offer them:

Wilcox and Mccarty for Clifford and Padgett and our number 1 back.

Clifford is old, but at least hes a body in the front court putting up decent numbers. Paddgett is who the clippers wanted before mccarty. The two play the exact same positions so personell wise, no big changes have to be made. And at first glance, the nets might be giving up too much, but if they can somehow get the impression that wilcox will sign with them long term extension, i think its more than worth it for them, as they probably arent going to get someone near wilcox's skills with the clippers 1st rounder.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Bet on the game here:
http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=236412


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

who is the favorite in this game


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

unless im missing something, a win would pull the clippers to within 2 games of the suns since the suns have lost two straight.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

yamaneko said:


> unless im missing something, a win would pull the clippers to within 2 games of the suns since the suns have lost two straight.


 nope your right on the money with that. Suns then have back to back games @ Miami and Hawks on Thurs/Fri and @ Cle on Sunday followed by @ Boston and @ Phila the following Tuesday and Wendsday. If Suns can somehow sputter and go 1-4 during those 5 games and Clips take care of business vs Nets, @ and vs Nuggets, @ Orlando and only lose to Mia, Clips and Suns would be tied for first, but that's wishful thinking


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

Hmm.. is Carter going to be palying since he suffered a back injury in the game against the Jazz?

Either way we should win this one... and if Carter doesn't play (or has limited minutes) this should be a blowout victory.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Matt Pinto expects James Singleton to have a big game:


> :: James Singleton to emerge as an X-factor in this game for Los Angeles. Prior to playing sparingly in the two game sweep of Golden State primarily due to match-up concerns, the rookie high flyer had averaged 7ppg and 7.5rpg in the previous five ball games. His size and athleticism could come in very handy in this game in defending Carter, Jefferson and Nets reserve perimeter threat Clifford Robinson. When called on expect him to be ready and come with a ton of energy.


Pinto's Preview

Hopefully this is tru as is Pinto expecting Cat to have a big game due to Nets focusing on the red hot Sam Cassell


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

The Nets are apparently 2-5 on their current road trip, so there is a good chance the Clippers could win this one. I think the key is to not go down by 20 in the first half, which unfortunately seems to be their style as of late.


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

squeemu said:


> The Nets are apparently 2-5 on their current road trip, so there is a good chance the Clippers could win this one. I think the key is to not go down by 20 in the first half, which unfortunately seems to be their style as of late.



um we've only had one game on the road trip.. but good luck today..shud b a good game...


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

Vincanity15311 said:


> um we've only had one game on the road trip.. but good luck today..shud b a good game...


Oops, sorry. I think I misread an article that said that they have only won 2 out of the last 5 on the road, not 2 out of 5 on a current road trip. My apologies. And good luck to you as well!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell, Mobley, Ross, Brand, Kaman vs. Kidd, Carter, Jefferson, Collins, Krstic


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman wins the tap.

Brand makes the jumper.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Hyper Kaman jumps a lil early but wins the tip

Elton scores!


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Kidd posts up Sam like Sam posts up other guards


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell with his patent jumper.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Kidd hits a three 4-5


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand makes a jumper, assist Cassell.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Elton Brand FT Line J

Nets turn it over 6-5


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand loses the ball.

Krstic scores a jumper.

Kaman to Ross for the jumper.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Ross with HIS patent jumper 7-8


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Foul on Collins, non-shooting.

Brand with a running hook shot.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Brand with his 6th point 10-9 Clips

Collins answers 10-11


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand takes it to the hole and scores.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I'm liking the defense and ball movement!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman with the block.

Cassell to Brand, Brand has 10 points!.

Timeout.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman picks up the foul on Krstic.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

I'm not liking the high scoring


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Ross with a long jumper.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Ross with a loong J 16-12


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Brand to Kaman who gets fouled . .Shaggy shooting two


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand to Kaman and Kaman gets fouled by Carter on the shot.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Kaman misses and makes 14-17


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Krstic travels, lucky Kaman as he fouled him right after.

Mobely misses on the back of the rim.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Krstic misses, rebound Mobley.

Brand throws it away but Cassell tips it to Kaman for the easy jam.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell with his patent jumper.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Timeout by the Nets.

Clippers up 7.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

21-14 Clips up

Time Out taken


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand with the big block!

Cassell misses a jumper.

Nets misses, rebound Cassell.

Brand to Cassell who scores the jumper.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

23-14 . . sam with a J


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Travel on Jefferson.

Steal by Vaughn and Mobley fouls him on the shot.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mobley with the tough jumper.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mobley with the post and he scores.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand with a block on Jefferson. Off the ball foul on the loose ball on the Clips.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

27-16 . . Nice defense, hope it continues


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

End of 1st:

Clippers 27
Nets 16

DEFENSE!!!!
The Clippers are playing some really good defense and they are also moving the ball well. In addition to that they are shooting well and creating shots. Flawless quarter for the Clippers, they need to keep up the pressure because it is working.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Jefferson with the miss from the Clippers pressure.

Brand misses.

Brand fouls Robinson.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Livingston to Kaman who gets fouled in the act of shooting.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Block by Ewing on Padgett and its Clippers ball!!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Foul on Ewing, non-shooting.

Goaltending by Wilcox.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Mobley draws a foul but no call, mosses, rebounds . . Livingston for three! 32-20


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mobley misses but gets it back.

Livingston for 3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Timeout.

Clippers up 12.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Livingston to Wilcox for the airball.

Kaman with the rebound of the Nets miss.

Both Chris' hustle for the Kaman miss and Kaman gets it back and gets fouled, non-shooting.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Livingston rebounds and then travels on the other end. Both teams can't score right now.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mobley fouls Jefferson put Kaman blocks the "and 1" try.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Livingston to Brand for the score.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand fouls Kidd to stop the break.

Cassell back in.

Brand misses.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Ross misses.

Kidd misses.

Ugly quarter.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell ends the drought.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Jefferson misses.

Cassell makes another.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Livingston fouls Jefferson, Jefferson makes the shot.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Livingston misses the floater badly.

Carter travels.

Ross to Kaman and Kaman looses the ball off of his foot.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Carter misses but Kaman fouls him.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell for 3!!!!!!!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Timeout by the Nets.
Cassell is carrying this team in the 2nd quarter.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Ross knocks it away and Mobley picks it up.
Krstic fouls Mobley on the breakaway.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Ross with a jumper for the corner.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Carter travlels.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Jefferson fouls Mobley.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Half:

Clippers 43
Nets 32

What ugly quarter both teams couldn't make a shot. Cassell is the reason the Clippers are still up 11 as he made most of the shots in the 2nd quarter. The Clippers were still playing good defense but lost their offense. The Clippers need to pick up their offensive game like they did in the 1st quarter.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Also the Clippers need to get to the line more, they have 4 FT's attempted.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Jefferson scores quickly for the Nets.

Kaman makes the tough hook shot.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand misses in-n-out.

Nets starting to run as Krstic scores.

Ross makes the jumper off of a big bounce.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand gets fouled and makes both FT's.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Carter misses again.

Kaman picks up the offensive foul on the Krstic FLOP.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell to Kaman for the jump hook.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman picks up his 4th foul. :curse:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Wilcox fouls Jefferson


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mobley for 3!!!!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Carter misses.

Ross to Brand who gets fouled before the shot.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Offensive foul on Wilcox thats his 3rd.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kidd scores on Cassell on a good post move.

Cassell with the tough jumper.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Wilcox picks up his 4th. 
Tech. on Dunleavy.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Lead is down to 10 as Singleton is in.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mobley with the offensive rebound and the put back.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mobley to Brand who scores and gets fouled!

Krstic gets his 4th.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell with his patent jumper.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Singleton with a TIP DUNK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Timeout by the Nets.

Clippers up 17.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kidd makes a 3.

Brand posts up and scores.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mobley for 3!!!!!!!!!


----------



## joser (Nov 29, 2005)

Weasel said:


> Mobley for 3!!!!!!!!!


are the fans going wild? :clap:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell misses but MObley gets the miss. 

Cassell gets closed lined.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Bad call by the refs it was not a blocking foul but an offensive foul.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Singleton with the offensive tip back after the miss.

Mobley scores.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

OMG singleton alsmost made that.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

End of the 3rd:

Clippers 72
Nets 56

Pretty good quarter by the Clippers. They had a bigger lead but are still up by 16 going into the 4th quarter. Singleton and Mobley were great in the 3rd, Singleton is a monster tonight on the rebounds and misses. Clippers keep pressuring on defense and it is working.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Singleton with the monster block!!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mobley picks up his 4th foul.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman gets fouled on the shot by Krstic thats his 5th.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman makes both FT's.

Jefferson misses, rebound Kaman.

Ross to Kaman for the easy layup.

Timeout by the Nets.

Clippers up 20.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Livingston with the steal.

Ross to Kaman who scores with a help from some bounces.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Jefferson misses.

Krstic fouls Kaman and he has fouled out.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Singleton gets called for a bs call as the foul was on Jefferson not Singleton.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Foul on Marc Jackson, non-shooting.

Nets finally score.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mobley to Kaman who scores again with the help from bounces.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Timeout on the court.

Clippers up 20.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mobley with the steal then passes to Singleton who scores and gets fouled.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Johnson air balls the easiest shot the Nets have had all game.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mobley gets fouled and will shoot 2.

Korolev is about to come into the game


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mobley sits out with his career high 13 rebounds.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Timeout on the court as the Clippers are up 19 with 3:12 left.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Clippers unit right now are playing sloppy, lead down to 15 and Dunleavy wants a timeout.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Ewing with the steal.

Ewing misses the 3 and Singleton gets fouled trying to get the offensive rebound.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Wilcox gets fouled in the act of shooting.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Wilcox makes both FT's.

Nice slam by JOhnson but Singleton returns the favor with his own slam!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Korolev gets fouled and makes both.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Livingston gets fouled and misses both.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Final:

Clippers 90
Nets 77

Great game by the Clippers. The score doesn't show how much the Clippers dominated as the Clippers played their bench for most of the 4th quarter. Great game by everyone. Mobley was 3 assists shy of a triple double.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Congratulations guys. Good win for your team. :cheers:


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Great game. Brand got to get some rest. How crazy would that putback dunk have been if singleton could have done it? Holy crap he is amazing. Cassell was on fire. Brand still to tentative..he doesnt realize he can practically score at will on most.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Singleton should be in the dunk contest


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

^ Thats what I was thinking.

By the way... is Singleton signed for next season or is this just a one year deal?


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

M-Blade said:


> ^ Thats what I was thinking.
> 
> By the way... is Singleton signed for next season or is this just a one year deal?


 Has team options for the next two years If I'm not mistaken


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

we have 23 wins rite now, how many do u guys think we need to be locked for a playoff spot? i predict 45 wins can get u a 7+ seed. imma start a countdown of wins we need to get


----------



## jcwla (Jul 3, 2005)

clips_r_teh_wieners said:


> we have 23 wins rite now, how many do u guys think we need to be locked for a playoff spot? i predict 45 wins can get u a 7+ seed. imma start a countdown of wins we need to get


-----> Why does this remind me of Martina Navratilova going up big in a major final, pointing at her corner with one finger and saying "One more game," then never getting it and losing...


----------

